# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  AR Skin Diagnostic, real-time skin analysis and recommend, Perfect Corp., New Taipei City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - Perfect Corp.

Home page - perfectcorp.com/business/products/ar-skin-diagnostic

----------


## Airicist

AI skin diagnostic for web

May 20, 2020




> YouCam's AI Skin Diagnostic technology brings self-serve skin diagnostic to a brand's website.
> 
> Skin Analysis: Using advanced AI +AR technology, your skin condition is analyzed based on spots, wrinkles, texture, and dark circles.
> Skin Score: The score is based on a bell curve, 70 is an average score. A score below 70 is an area for improvement and a score above 70 is an area you are exceeding in. 
> Product Recommendation:  Based on your results, products to treat an area of concern can be instantly recommended.
> Web-Hosted: The tool is accessible from your brand’s website via mobile phone browser or desktop browsing. The user must have an in-device camera.

----------

